# الكلور وأغشية التناضح العكسى



## أحمدابوذياد (11 يوليو 2010)

أود من متخصص يبين تأثير مادة هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم على أغشية التناضح العكسى وما هى النسب الواجب التقيد بها للمحافظه على أداء الأغشيه مع ضمان جودة المياه المنتجه وهل للزياده فى نسبة نازع الكلور ( الصوديوم ميتا باى سلفات) تأثير على الأغشيه أو جودة المياه​


----------



## العربي احمد احمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

:82::82::82::82::82::82:من فضلكم اريد بحت حول الغسيل الكيميائي للتناضح العكسي ارجو الرد بسرعة من فضلكم


----------



## عطران (22 ديسمبر 2010)

باختصار مادة هيبوكلوريت الصوديوم تعمل على أكسدة الميمبرينات وبالتالي تؤدي إلى تلفها أما الحد المسمح به فهو ألا يزيد عن0.10ميكروجرام ومن الافضل خلو الماء الداخل للاغشية من الكلورين تماما أما نسبة الصوديوم ميتا بي سولفات فانظر الى ORPأن لا تقل النسبة عن 150mv


----------



## 5792 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جيد جدا


----------



## kadhim ali (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لنعرف ان معظم الاغشية هي بولي اكرولومايد مصنع بطريقة الترابط الشبكي((cross link)) هنا الكور يعمل على الارتباط بالمجموعة الفعالة النهائية لسلسة البوليمر اي يرتبط بالمونيمر وبالتالي يفكك البوليمر الى سلاسل من البوليمرات او يؤي الى اضعاف قوة ارتباطها بتفكيك اواصر الترابط ويجعلها هشة (( embirtlemint )) مثلا ما يحدث للقماش وممكن ان تجربة على ملابس من البويليمرات


----------

